# Taunus-MTB-Tour 2200 Hm 94 km



## wolflack (23. Juli 2010)

Tour gefahren am 21.07.2010

GARMIN-Daten:
Odometer 93,92 km
Moving Time 6:32 h:min
Stopped Time 43:14 min:sec
Max. Speed 54,4 km/h
Moving Avg. 14,4 km/h
Total Ascent 2188 m

den GPS-Track gibt 's hier:
http://www.bikemap.net/route/604941


















Steinbuch bei Ober-Rosbach, im Hintergrund FFM





in Richtung Steinkopf





Turm auf dem Winterstein





Blick vom Winterstein-Turm in Richtung Norden (Butzbach)





kurze Trail-Einlage vom Winterstein in Richtung Forsthaus Winterstein





da geht 's hin. Pferdskopf bei Treisberg





Rampe zwischen Lochmühle und Saalburg





in Richtung Brombach, der Pferdskopf direkt voraus.





Pferdskopf bei Treisberg





Blick vom Turm in Richtung Feldberg





Forstautobahn vom Pferdskopf in Richtung Seelenberg





Feldberg





Brunhildisfels-Trail in Richtung Rotes Kreuz





Altkönig





eine der Schlüsselstellen im Trail Richtung Viktoria-Tempel





Blick zurück auf den Taunus, Altkönig, Feldberg und Herzberg.


----------



## Andreas (23. Juli 2010)

Schöne Impressionen, aber wieso veröffentlichst Du diese Tour nicht lieber im Tour & Spotguide?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (23. Juli 2010)

Moin,

dein Rosskopf heißt Pferdskopf .

Gruß Anke


----------



## Torpedo64 (24. Juli 2010)

Schlecht ist die Tour nicht, aber bissi viel Waldautobahn hat sie


----------



## wolflack (24. Juli 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> ...dein Rosskopf heißt Pferdskopf


stimmt, hab 's korrigiert


----------



## wolflack (24. Juli 2010)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> ...aber bissi viel Waldautobahn hat sie


yep, der Waldautobahn-Anteil ist natürlich sehr hoch, aber irgendwie muss man ja auf die Strecke von 94 km kommen. Es gibt ja auch ein paar Trails auf der Tour, die werden nach der Strecke ganz schön anstrengend.
Ich fahre auch Rennrad, da gibt 's noch nicht 'mal Waldautobahnen. Ist also immer eine Frage des Blickwinkels.


----------



## wolflack (24. Juli 2010)

Andreas schrieb:


> Tour & Spotguide


Tour & Spotguide kannte ich bisher nicht, werde die Tour dort einstellen.


----------



## prodigy (24. Juli 2010)

mal ne blöde Frage, woran kann ich erkennen, in welchen Richtung man die Tour/Schleifen fahren soll??


----------



## wolflack (24. Juli 2010)

prodigy schrieb:


> in welche Richtung


man kann die Tour natürlich auf den Waldautobahnen in beide Richtungen fahren  was aber für die Trails keinen Sinn macht. Du gehst auf die bikemap-Seite. Dort ist ebenfalls das Höhenprofil. Mit der Maus in das Höhenprofil gehen, beim vor- und zurück"scrollen" im Höhenprofil wird in der Map die Fahrtrichtung angezeigt.


----------



## Google (24. Juli 2010)

Schöne Bilder  Das macht Laune auch mal wieder im Taunus zu fahren.


----------



## ThrashAnthems (24. Juli 2010)

Schöne Bilder und die Strecke sieht auch gut aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolflack (25. Juli 2010)

Andreas schrieb:


> auf Tour & Spotguide?


done...
http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/776


----------



## Andreas (26. Juli 2010)

wolflack schrieb:


> done...
> http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/776



Super!


----------



## marcoffm (27. Juli 2010)

hi,

das sieht doch nach ner angenehmen tagestour aus.
sehr schön!

greetz


----------

